# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Սերը որպես հիվանդություն

## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեի, թե որ բաժնում պետք է այս թեման բացել: Ամեն դեպքում, քանի որ ես ուզում եմ, որ այն բժշկական ուղգվածություն ստանա, հենց այստեղ էլ բացում եմ:

Ավստրիացի գիտնականները բազմաթիվ հետազոտություններից հետո եկել են այն եզրակացությանը, որ սերը հոգեկան հիվանդություն է: Ուսումնասիրելով սիրող մարդկանց ուղեղի կեղևը, հայտնաբերել են, որ կեղևում գոյանում են նեյրոնային կապեր, որոնք առաջացնում են խիստ հույզեր և ապրումներ: Պարզել են նաև, որ սերը ավելի ուժեղ է լինում բաժանված ժամանակ, երբ սիրողը հեռու է իր ընտրյալից: Ցավոք նրանք եկել են նաև այն ենթադրությանը, որ դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ ունի և ՀԱՎԵՐԺ ՍԵՐ հասկացությունը ըստ ավստրիացի գիտնականների սխալ է:
Սերը դրական զգացմունք է, բայց հաճախ նրա կորստից կամ սիրած էակին չհասնելու հետևանքով, սիրող մարդը ընդունակ է հիմարություններ անել, ընդհուպ մինչև ինքնասպանություն:
http://www.sirt.am

Ճիշտն ասած, ես այս մասին վաղուց էի լսել, բայց մի քիչ ուրիշ կերպ էր ձևակերպված: Մոտավորապես ասվում էր, որ սիրահարվածների ու հոգեկան հիվանդների արյան մեջ մեծ քանակությամբ մի նյութ են հայտնաբերել, և սիրելուց մինչև հոգեկան հիվանդություն ընդամենը մեկ քայլ է: *Այսինքն, սերը հոգեկան հիվանդություն չէ:* 
Ես ավելի շատ դրա կողմնակիցն եմ: Բայց ու՞ր է գնում ժամանակակից բժշկությունը: Շուտով կապացուցեն, որ սերը ժառանգական հիվանդություն է, իսկ հետո արդեն՝ ինֆեկցիոն: Այնպես որ, ստիպված կլինենք սիրահարվածներից հեռու մնալ, որ չվարակվենք: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Ի դեպ, ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչ նյութ մասին է խոսքը: Այն ժամանակ ես դեռ դպրոցական էի և ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, իսկ հիմա շատ է հետաքրքրում: Երևի դոֆամինն է, բայց հաստատ չգիտեմ... Հոգեբուժության մեջ հենց դա է շատ բարդ. որոշել առողջի ու հիվանդի միջև ընկած սահմանագիծը:

----------

Alphaone (19.07.2013), Jarre (26.07.2013)

----------


## Մելիք

Էդ բժիշկները երևի սիրահարված են եղել կամ ավելի լուրջ հիվանդություն են ունեցել, եթե տենց բան են ասել: Երևի որ տենց խորանան, մարդու բոլոր զգացմունքներն էլ հիվանդություն կհանեն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավստրիացի գիտնականները բազմաթիվ հետազոտություններից հետո եկել են այն եզրակացությանը, որ սերը հոգեկան հիվանդություն է: Ուսումնասիրելով սիրող մարդկանց ուղեղի կեղևը, հայտնաբերել են, որ կեղևում գոյանում են նեյրոնային կապեր, որոնք առաջացնում են խիստ հույզեր և ապրումներ:


Հետո՞ ինչ: Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ բոլոր տեսակի հույզերն ու ապրումներն էլ հոգեկան հիվանդության նշան են: Եթե այդպես լիներ, ուրեմն ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ զգացմունքներ ունեցող մարդ՝ անկախ նրանից, թե դա ինչ զգացմունք է, հոգեկան գիվանդ է: Իսկ առանց զգացմունքի մարդ, կարծեմ, չի լինում, որովհետև դա արդեն ռոբոտ կլիներ, ոչ թե մարդ:



> Պարզել են նաև, որ սերը ավելի ուժեղ է լինում բաժանված ժամանակ, երբ սիրողը հեռու է իր ընտրյալից:


Կարծում եմ, որ այդ գիտնականների վիճակը լուրջ է, եթե դա նոր են «հայտնաբերել», և եթե կարծում են, թե իրենք են հայտնաբերել: Ո՞վ չգիտի, որ իսկական սիրո դեպքում հենց այդպես էլ լինում է: Ցանկացած սիրահարված կամ սիրող մարդ կհաստատի դա, և դրա համար ավստրիացի գիտնականների հայտնագործության կարիքը, կարծում եմ,  բոլորովին չկա: 



> Սերը դրական զգացմունք է, բայց հաճախ նրա կորստից կամ սիրած էակին չհասնելու հետևանքով, սիրող մարդը ընդունակ է հիմարություններ անել, ընդհուպ մինչև ինքնասպանություն:
> http://www.sirt.am


Մի՞թե ուրիշ որևէ անհաջողության դեպքում կամ որևէ այլ ուժեղ ցանկություն իրականացնել չկարողանալու դեպքում շատ մարդիկ նույն կերպ չէին վարվի: Կարծում եմ, որ դա արդեն կախված է մարդու հոգեկան հավասարակշռության աստիճանից:  :Wink:  




> Ճիշտն ասած, ես այս մասին վաղուց էի լսել, բայց մի քիչ ուրիշ կերպ էր ձևակերպված: Մոտավորապես ասվում էր, որ սիրահարվածների ու հոգեկան հիվանդների արյան մեջ մեծ քանակությամբ մի նյութ են հայտնաբերել, և սիրելուց մինչև հոգեկան հիվանդություն ընդամենը մեկ քայլ է: *Այսինքն, սերը հոգեկան հիվանդություն չէ:* 
> Ես ավելի շատ դրա կողմնակիցն եմ: Բայց ու՞ր է գնում ժամանակակից բժշկությունը:


Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում: Իսկ թե ուր է գնում ժամանակակից բժշկությունը՝ այդ մասին ավելի լավ է լռենք...  :Think:  



> Շուտով կապացուցեն, որ սերը ժառանգական հիվանդություն է, իսկ հետո արդեն՝ ինֆեկցիոն: Այնպես որ, ստիպված կլինենք սիրահարվածներից հեռու մնալ, որ չվարակվենք:   
> Ի դեպ, ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչ նյութ մասին է խոսքը: Այն ժամանակ ես դեռ դպրոցական էի և ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, իսկ հիմա շատ է հետաքրքրում: Երևի դոֆամինն է, բայց հաստատ չգիտեմ... Հոգեբուժության մեջ հենց դա է շատ բարդ. որոշել առողջի ու հիվանդի միջև ընկած սահմանագիծը:


Դրա համար երևի նախ պետք է պարզել ու հստակեցնել, թե հոգեբույժներն ինչ են հասկանում՝ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ասելով: Եվ արդյո՞ք այն, ինչ մինչև հիմա շատ հոգեբույժների կողմից համարվել է հոգեկան հիվանդություն, իսկապես հիվանդություն է, թե՞ պարզապես իրեն դեռևս անհայտ կամ իրենց գիտակցությանն անհասանելի հոգեվիճակ: Դա շատ լուրջ հարց է, որի լուծված չլինելու պատճառով դարեր շարունակ շատ հանճարեղ մարդիկ են տուժել: Ցավոք, ոչ ստանդարտ մտածելակերպն ու գիտակցության մակարդակը հաճախ են վայ-հոգեբույժների կողմից ախտորոշվել որպես հոգեկան խանգարում կամ հիվանդություն, որի հետևանքով առողջ ու խելացի շատ մարդիկ հայտնվել են հոգեբուժարանում, և շատ հաճախ այնտեղ «բուժում» ստանալուց ժամանակի ընթացքում իսկապես հոգեկան հիվանդներ են դարձել... :Think:

----------


## otar

Սերը իրոք հիվանդություն է, երբ կա բան, որ քո կարծիքով դու ոչ ոքի թույլ չես տա, բայց նա... դու չես կարող արգելել նրան ոչինչ... դու անջատվում ես ու կամաց-կամաց քնում... իսկ նա անում ու ասում է այն ինչ ուզում է, քանի որ դու այլևս ի վիճակի չես նրան հակասելու ... ի վիճակի չես պայքարելու ... անջատվում ես... ինչ-որ անհանգիստ ցուրտ ես զգում ... ոտքերդ ու ձեռքերդ կծկվում են  դու մի տեսակ ուրախ ես, բայց քիչ է մնում՝ անզուսպ լաց լինես իր ՍԻՐԱԾ  ՔԱՂՑՐԱՎԵՆԻՔԸ չկերած կամ մինչև վերջ չվայելած մանկան նման... քիչ է մնում՝ վեր կենաս գնաս, բայց այդ հիվանդությունը քեզ պահում է, քիչ է մնում՝ ասես՝ չեմ գա, բայց ինչ-որ բան քեզ ստիպում է գնալ ու վերջապես քիչ է մնում՝ ասես՝ ատում եմ, բայց ինչ-որ բան ստիպում է *ՍԻՐԵԼ*

----------


## GEV85

Սերը դա հիվանդություն չէ, այլ հիվանդությունները հաղթահարելու միջոց շնորհված Աստծո կողմից

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սերը հիվանդություն է: Բուժում չկա: Որոշ դեղերով կարելի է ախտանիշները մեղմացնել:

----------


## GEV85

Սերը իմ կարծիքով հիվանդության դեմ ամենափորձված դեղամիջոցն է, երբևէ տեսել եք, որ լուրջ :Love:   սիրահարված մարդը հիվանդանա օրինակ գրիպով, սա ասում եմ մասնագիտական փորձից ելնելով

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ավելի ճիշտ, սերը ոչ թե հիվանդություն է, այլ կարող է լուրջ վնասներ հասցնել առողջությանը




> Սերը իմ կարծիքով հիվանդության դեմ ամենափորձված դեղամիջոցն է, երբևէ տեսել եք, որ լուրջ  սիրահարված մարդը հիվանդանա օրինակ գրիպով, սա ասում եմ մասնագիտական փորձից ելնելով


Հույս ունեմ, որ առողջությանս հետ կապված խնդիրները ոչ թե սիրո, այլ կլիմայի փոփոխության հետևանք են

----------


## kiki

ժողովուրդ, մտքովս մի բան անցավ ... ասում եք սերը հիվանդություն չի, իսկ միգուցե  որոշ դեպքերում կարելի՞ է այն այնուամենայնիվ հիվանդություն անվանել...
հիմա բացատրեմ , այ երբ սերը փոխադարձ է, բոլորը ուրախ են, երջանիկ, առողջ , համենայն դեպս այդ առումով...բայց երբ անփոխադարձ է, ապա դա մարդուն տանջում է, նա վատ է իրեն զգում, ինչ-որ տեղ թերի է անև հոգեկան առումով, արդյոք կերելի՞  է այս դեպքում այդ վիճակը  հիվանդագին անվանել ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովու՛րդ, խնդրում եմ ուշադիր եղեք: Այս թեման բացվել է, որ բժշկական տեսանկյունից քննարկվի սիրո՝ հիվանդություն լինել-չլինելը, ոչ թե կարծիքներ հնչեն այն մասին, թե ինչ է սերը, ինչ փոփոխություններ ընդհանրապես կարող է առաջացնել: Եթե որոշ գիտական փաստեր գիտեք, ապա հրապարակեք այստեղ:

----------


## Արսեն

> Ժողովու՛րդ, խնդրում եմ ուշադիր եղեք: Այս թեման բացվել է, որ բժշկական տեսանկյունից քննարկվի սիրո՝ հիվանդություն լինել-չլինելը, ոչ թե կարծիքներ հնչեն այն մասին, թե ինչ է սերը, ինչ փոփոխություններ ընդհանրապես կարող է առաջացնել: Եթե որոշ գիտական փաստեր գիտեք, ապա հրապարակեք այստեղ:



լսել եմ, որ սերը ավելի վառ  է  արտահայտվաց եվ դրանով «տառապում են»  հոգեկան  սհեղումներով  մարդիկ, այսինքն  ըստ  երևույթի  սերը  հոգեկան հիվանդությունների շարքին է դասվում :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
Կամել այսպես
սերը դա վերջին մանկական հիվանդությունն է, որը մնում է մարդու ողջ կյանքում... :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հիմնավորումներ եմ ուզում: Հայտնի է, որ սերը պարզ դրական հույզ է: Հույզերն ընդհանրապես կարող են հոգեկան հիվանդությունների ախտանիշներ լինել, բայց հիվանդություն՝ չեմ կարծում (եթե սխալ եմ ասում, համապատասխան հիմնավորում տվեք): Համենայնդեպս, ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել որ սերը միայն սեր լինելով կարող է հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշ լինել, մինչդեռ երբ այն ի հայտ է գալիս անտարբերության հետ երկարատև երկարժեք հույզի տեսքով (երկարժեքն այն է, երբ երկու հակադիր հույզեր ի հայտ են գալիս միաժամանակ), առանց երկմտելու կարելի է խոսել հոգեկան հիվանդության, մասնավորապես՝ շիզոֆրենիայի մասին:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Շատ վատ հիվանդություն ա: Հերիք չի՝ վարակիչ ա, մի հատ էլ որոշակի անցանկալի հետևանք ա ունենում՝ փոքր ու տակն անող տեսքով: Նաև՝ բեսամթ ծախսի տակ գցող հիվանդություն ա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ի դեպ, ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչ նյութ մասին է խոսքը: Այն ժամանակ ես դեռ դպրոցական էի և ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, իսկ հիմա շատ է հետաքրքրում: Երևի դոֆամինն է, բայց հաստատ չգիտեմ...


Կարծում եմ՝ էնդորֆիններ են:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010)

----------


## Shauri

> Կարծում եմ՝ էնդորֆիններ են:


Էդ երջանկության հորմոնը չի՞։ Էն որ շոկոլադի մեջ էլ կա ու որ պարապելուց էլ ա առաջանում… Չէ, դա դժվար լինի  :Think:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ժողովու՛րդ, խնդրում եմ ուշադիր եղեք: Այս թեման բացվել է, որ բժշկական տեսանկյունից քննարկվի սիրո՝ հիվանդություն լինել-չլինելը, ոչ թե կարծիքներ հնչեն այն մասին, թե ինչ է սերը, ինչ փոփոխություններ ընդհանրապես կարող է առաջացնել: Եթե որոշ գիտական փաստեր գիտեք, ապա հրապարակեք այստեղ:


 Լսել եմ, որ սիրահարված մարդու արյան մեջ որոշ քանակությամբ  թմրանյութ է պարունակվում, կարծեմ անֆիտամեն, :Think:  հստակ չեմ հիշում,  մոտ օրերս կփորձեմ իմանալ կոնկրետ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Terminator

> Լսել եմ, որ սիրահարված մարդու արյան մեջ որոշ քանակությամբ  թմրանյութ է պարունակվում, կարծեմ անֆիտամեն, հստակ չեմ հիշում,  մոտ օրերս կփորձեմ իմանալ կոնկրետ:


Ես էլ եմ լսել այդ նյութի մասին, բայց ոչ թէ, որ այն թմրադեղ է և ոչ թէ արյան մեջ, այլ օրգանիզմում, որի առկայության դեպքում, մարդու օրգանիզմը ավելի լավ է գորխում, և հանգեցնում է մարդու երկարակեցությանը, այսինքն իսկականից սիրող մարդը ավելի երկար է ապրում,քան թէ այն մարդը, որի տանը հաճախակի են լինում վեճեր ու կռիվներ… :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին մի քանի գրառումները ջնջվել են թեմայից դուրս լինելու պատճառով: Խնդրում եմ՝ հաշվի առեք, որ թեման գտնվում է «Առողջություն, բնապահպանություն» բաժնում, հետևաբար ենթադրում է քննարկում հենց այդ շրջանակներում:*

----------


## cool_aper

> Լսել եմ, որ սիրահարված մարդու արյան մեջ որոշ քանակությամբ  թմրանյութ է պարունակվում, կարծեմ անֆիտամեն, հստակ չեմ հիշում,  մոտ օրերս կփորձեմ իմանալ կոնկրետ:


խնդալու կլինի որ մի հատ սպորտսմեն սիրահարվի......   օլիմպիադայից դիսվալիֆիկացիա անեն  ամֆետամինի պատճառով  :LOL: ...  փաստորեն  շատ լուրջ դոպինգա  սերը ... ճշտեք եթե մետամֆետամինելա պարունակում ,  ուրեմն  ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ  արգելվումա սերը  :Cool:

----------


## Hayazn

Այո    սերը    միանշանակ    հիվանդւթյւն    է  :
Եվ    այնպիսի    հիվանդւթյւն    ,    որը 
անկօղնային    ռեժիմ    է    պահանջւմ :

----------

Albus (15.07.2010), Ariadna (15.07.2010), Jarre (26.07.2013), Հայկօ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Miq_stdio

հույսով եմ իմ անպարկեշտ 4 սերերից հետո
հիմա իսկականից կհանդիպեմ իրական հավատարիմ սիրելի 2-րդ կեսին

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Սիրելիներս երբ մարդը սիրահարված է,օրգանիզմում արտադրվում է մեծ քանակությամբ *Սերոտոնին* ու սերոտոնինի օբրատնի զախվատը քչանում է,սակայն նվազում է դոփամինի մակարդակը ու դա հանգեցնում է անուշադրության,նաեւ ախորժակի հետ խնդիրներ են լինում,սերը դա հիվանդություն չի,սերը հույզերի ցայտում է,միանշանակ սիրո հորմոնը դա սերոտոնինն է,դա է ապացուցում նաեւ 3,4-ՄԴՄԱ-ն որը օրգանիզմում շատացնում է սերոտոնինի մակարդակը ու դու սիրահարվում ես անբողջ աշխարհին,սակայն դա շատ վնասակար է քանի որ հետո միանգամից ընկնում է սերոտնինի մակարդակը ու շատ ուշ է վերականգնվում:
Սիրելիներս եթե դոփամինը բարձրանար,ապա դա կլիներ շիզոֆրենիա,դոփամինը սիրո հետ կապչունի,Միայն սերոտոնինը 100% ինֆորմացիա է: :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (16.07.2010), Էլիզե (15.07.2010)

----------


## Miq_stdio

շատ օգտակար ինֆորմացիա տվեցիք ի միջիայլոց
ես երևի մի քանի անգամ զգացել եմ նույն այդ սերոտոնինի ազդեցություննը․․ 
դա իսկապես ազդում է մարդու վրա ու սիահարվելու ընթացքում ավելի շատ ես ուզում լինի դրանից

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ ասել,որ սիրո խոստովանություն անելու ու սեքսի ժամանակ շատանում են Դոփամինը ու Նորադրենալինը,սակայն այդ դեպքում քչանում է Սերոտոնին,
Հա մեկել ուզում եմ ասել որ ամֆետամինը ու մեթամֆետամինը դրանք օտրածին նյութեր են ու սիրո հետ կապ չունեն,այլ կապ ունի Ֆենիլէթիլամինը :Smile:

----------

Albus (15.07.2010), Skeptic (16.07.2010), Էլիզե (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եթե սերը հիվանդություն ա, ուրեմն ես ուզում եմ հիվանդ լինեմ  :Love: 

Ու չեմ ուզում իմանալ ոչինչ էդ դեղերից  ::}:  /հա... հա... վայ... գիտեմ, դեղ չի  :Jpit: /

Ծանր դեպքերում՝ սերը խոլերայի սիմպտոմներ է ունենում՝ փորացավ, սրտխառնոց, ստորագրությունս ու Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսը վկա  :Love:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Yevuk (15.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

Հիվանդությունա բա ինչա :Diablo:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այո    սերը    միանշանակ    հիվանդւթյւն    է  :
> Եվ    այնպիսի    հիվանդւթյւն    ,    որը 
> անկօղնային    ռեժիմ    է    պահանջւմ :


Լավ ասիր, գլխավոր խնամողն էլ տվյալ դեպքում սիրած էակն է: :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

Պատահաբար գտնելով այս թեման, որոշեցի գրառում անել:

Ինձ թվում է, թե սերը հիվանդություն է, որը իրենք իրենց ներշնչել են մարդիկ: Հետո էլ էնքան շատ է խոսվում սիրո մասին: Երգերի, կինոների, ինչ-ինչ հաղորդումների երևի 70% սիրո մասին է: Եվ ըստ իս՝ «իսկական սեր» կոչվող երևույթը չի կարող իրականություն լինել: «Իսկական սիրուն» հավատալն էլ, իմ կարծիքով գալիս է նրանից, որ մարդը միշտ ձգտում է դեպի ինչ-որ անհասանելին: 

Կա միայն համակրանք, որը միավորում է երկու մարդկանց: Իսկ մարդկանց գովերգած սերը չկա, գոյություն չունի, ինչքան էլ դրա մասին գրքեր գրեն և ֆիլմեր ու հաղորդումներ նկարահանեն:

----------

